# Fishing report, eight days at Flamingo, 30 Sept



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very nice as always.........you need a first mate


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Very nice, all quality fish.... Reports like this, make me really wanna head south.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Very nice, all quality fish.... Reports like this, make me really wanna head south.


Road trip ?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome report Bob!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great report, as always! 
I found some good number of fish a few weeks ago out on the coast!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > Very nice, all quality fish.... Reports like this, make me really wanna head south.
> 
> 
> Road trip ?


I must admit, it's awfully tempting...


----------

